# Vibratory Tumbler for Parts



## CalgaryPT (Mar 17, 2018)

This is just a quick pic and movie of a vibratory tumbler I borrowed to smooth out some edges on laser parts I had cut. Saves a bunch of labour at the wire wheel. Media is ceramic, parts are A36 10 gauge. Sorry I forgot to take a close up before pic...I have to get the machine back soon so was on a deadline. I'll see if can find an untumbled part somewhere in the shop later.

Vid is at: 




Sorry for the orientation...I've never been able to solve the problem on this forum.


----------



## jmottle (Mar 18, 2018)

I downloaded them, rotated and saved.  Seemed to upload ok here. I'm on a Mac so maybe it reset the EXIF rotation values.


----------



## Janger (Mar 18, 2018)

Sorry questions... scale is hard with photos. That pot is 1’ in diameter? How long would your batch of parts take in the tumbler? I see it has a 30+ minute timer? And when it’s done do the parts look frosted? When I see these things advertised on our Kijiji they look barrel sized with 100 pounds of media. That’s an interesting tool for sure.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 18, 2018)

Yes it is roughly 1' wide x 6" deep. It holds 18 lbs. of media/parts combined. Time is a difficult thing to estimate because it varies so much on the parts, the media, the finish desired, whether or not you use a slurry, the ratio of media to parts, etc. But in my case this run was only 30 mins. If I wanted a polish on them (I was more interested in just deburring prior to powdercoat), I would have done it longer, then switched to a finer media and maybe a slurry (Eastwood and others make them). Some people run them 24 hrs. and get polished results using stainless media. I found a untumbled part in my shop so here's the before and after 30 mins later.

My friend who bought it liked it but decided to buy a much bigger one, so I ended up buying this one from him.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 18, 2018)

jmottle said:


> I downloaded them, rotated and saved.  Seemed to upload ok here. I'm on a Mac so maybe it reset the EXIF rotation values.


Thanks. I'm on a Mac too. One day I'll figure it out


----------

